# Your move, Cman5555~



## Shynrix (Aug 15, 2014)

Best week~ thx covid~


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

You posted your name


----------



## Shynrix (Aug 15, 2014)

Got me for a min there gruber~ gotta be better with my quoting~


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Congrats. Dam, You're putting in some serious hours!


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

first off i congratulate you on your tenacity and work ethic....those are some very impressive numbers. you should be proud....awesome!!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

lost me at 92 hours.


----------



## Shynrix (Aug 15, 2014)

SHalester said:


> lost me at 92 hours.


😂😂😂


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Does your state not have time limits?


----------



## Shynrix (Aug 15, 2014)

Daisey77 said:


> Does your state not have time limits?


It's like 16hrs period on Uber and on Lyft it's 12 followed by 6 hour break which I guess is technically 18hrs a day?


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

SHalester said:


> lost me at 92 hours.


you get lost going to the bathroom...so what else is new?


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

Daisey77 said:


> Does your state not have time limits?


the limits on uber here are 16...but if you start at 10 am you can string 32...not that I would ,but you could if you were insane lol


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

BestInDaWest said:


> you get lost going to the bathroom..


certainly wouldn't take 92 hours to find the bathroom, right? Must be nice to have NO life and be able to work those hours.....I guess?¿

I think you are needed in the common room.


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

SHalester said:


> certainly wouldn't take 92 hours to find the bathroom, right? Must be nice to have NO life and be able to work those hours.....I guess?¿
> 
> I think you are needed in the common room.


you seem to be the one with no life,you barely drive and are constantly on here making pointless comments. and bragging about how clever you are accepting 3 rides for 100. join a craft club grandpa. maybe you can knit yourself some purpose.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

BestInDaWest said:


> you seem to be the one with no life,you barely drive and are constantly on here making pointless comments.


for tone, balance and accuracy I haven't been officially online since 3/17/20; nor have I claimed the $100. And, pretty sure, it is biologically not possible to be a grandpa yet. 

And I don't knit.

Play again, it' free trock.


----------



## Shynrix (Aug 15, 2014)

SHalester said:


> for tone, balance and accuracy I haven't been officially online since 3/17/20; nor have I claimed the $100. And, pretty sure, it is biologically not possible to be a grandpa yet.
> 
> And I don't knit.
> 
> Play again, it' free trock.


You don't knit because you haven't joined the craft club yet. Get on it.


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

SHalester said:


> I haven't been officially online since 3/17/20


which begs the question,why are you here? no life indeed haha


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

Shynrix said:


> View attachment 597213
> View attachment 597214
> 
> 
> Best week~ thx covid~


My respect !!!!! 92 hours. You deserve every penny.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

BestInDaWest said:


> you seem to be the one with no life,you barely drive and are constantly on here making pointless comments


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Shynrix said:


> View attachment 597213
> View attachment 597214
> 
> 
> Best week~ thx covid~


Thats average 29 an hour.....not bad but not good. 

1770.00 in 54 hours.. 36 an hour is better.


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> View attachment 597299


haha...exactly


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

W00dbutcher said:


> Thats average 29 an hour.....not bad but not good.
> 
> 1770.00 in 54 hours.. 36 an hour is better.


cant you just pay a compliment without trying to out do the man? stop acting like an infant


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

BestInDaWest said:


> I don’t get lost looking for the bathroom, but once I lost my anal plug in the bathroom. Or at least I thought I did. After that I couldn’t poop for 92 hours, because my mom was out of town, and I didn’t have anyone to help me wipe. So when I finally could poop again, I found my anal plug. My mom helped me get it out, because it was stuck. Turns out I could have made thousands of dollars in those 92 hours, but instead I was trying to find my anal plug.


and you wonder why no one likes you...


----------



## BallinBruha (Dec 11, 2020)

Anyone that’s gonna hate on you for making 5000 in a week is an idiot.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

BestInDaWest said:


> which begs the question,why are you here?


because I CAN go online and I chose to be here. What is your excuse?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> View attachment 597299


only a noob would have the right pane on.


----------



## Shynrix (Aug 15, 2014)

W00dbutcher said:


> Thats average 29 an hour.....not bad but not good.
> 
> 1770.00 in 54 hours.. 36 an hour is better.


Buddy, I am trying to understand what you're talking about and really struggling.

There's 92hrs of Uber and 71 hrs of Lyft on there. Even if you combined those as if I wasn't online at the same time it would be 4500/163 which is $27/hr and that's too low. If you were counting just Uber hours it would be 4500/92=$49? That's too high. And is that 1700&54 figure supposed to be your earnings? Is that where the $36/hr comes in? 

Help me help you help us all~


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## Shynrix (Aug 15, 2014)

TobyD said:


> and you wonder why no one likes you...


This edit lmaooooooo


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

🍿🍿🍿


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

SHalester said:


> because I CAN go online and I chose to be here. What is your excuse?


are you 5? lol...what a clown


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

BestInDaWest said:


> are you 5? lol...what a clown


Listed his car in his profile (lol) ✔

15,000 + posts in 21 months ✔

Posts pictures of his dogs that only 87 year old ladies would own ✔











Can someone please take Stanly out for breakfast and listen to his ramblings?

He needs attention ✔


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

SHalester said:


> lost me at 92 hours.


We all lost you long, long before that!


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

BestInDaWest said:


> are you 5? lol...what a clown


No, not a clown. He's a *__* *__* *__*!


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

SHalester said:


> because I CAN go online and I chose to be here. What is your excuse?


HaHaHa! So much for your wife "keeping you happy." Gawwwd, we can smell the BULL💩 from miles away. 🙊


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

W00dbutcher said:


> Thats average 29 an hour.....not bad but not good.


I thought that was a count of Shalester's posts


----------



## Shynrix (Aug 15, 2014)

Far be it from me to take a thread of bickering and ruin it but....how y'all argue with shaelster? his sig basically says "I'm just messing with you" how can one argue with someone who could at any time be trolling~ can't reliably believe he means anything he says~


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Shynrix said:


> Far be it from me to take a thread of bickering and ruin it but....how y'all argue with shaelster? his sig basically says "I'm just messing with you" how can one argue with someone who could at any time be trolling~ can't reliably believe he means anything he says~


Shshsh....heres a cookie. Why do you think I still keep coming around here!,.


----------



## BallinBruha (Dec 11, 2020)

Shynrix said:


> Far be it from me to take a thread of bickering and ruin it but....how y'all argue with shaelster? his sig basically says "I'm just messing with you" how can one argue with someone who could at any time be trolling~ can't reliably believe he means anything he says~


I honestly find him and a few others quite horrible, disgusting, jealous individuals. A lot of people come here seeking real answers to questions or seek input that may help them make decisions. When you have people like him providing negative feedback that isn’t based on anything factual or any real previous experiences it can really be confusing.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> So much for your wife "keeping you happy.


what would you know about a 'wife', puppy?  

Please read the thread so you can keep up and not directly embarrass yourself, kay? 

Show us you are big dog with your earnings. We all await.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

BestInDaWest said:


> are you 5? lol...what a clown


....are you still living in your parents' basement?


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

SHalester said:


> Show us you are big dog with your earnings. We all await.


My earnings, and something else, are significantly bigger than yours......Big Dog💩


----------



## Shynrix (Aug 15, 2014)

No pics tho? Earnings prolly $200/week, pns 2cm.

Goes for both of you, ssoidh~


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> are significantly bigger than yours..


only in your dreams, ant. Only in your dreams. 

Keep dreaming, ant, I hear they can be helpful.


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

Shynrix said:


> View attachment 597214
> View attachment 597302
> 
> 
> Best week~ thx covid~


Haha, I concede, you win😊 great job. For me to hit $4600 in a week, I would have to work non stop for over 20 hours a day..would be a little risky working that much . You must be in New York market with those hundreds of dollars in tolls. Plus the rates are higher there, so much easier to hit those numbers)) still, amazing week brotha, keep it up😊


----------



## Shynrix (Aug 15, 2014)

cman5555 said:


> Haha, I concede, you win😊 great job. For me to hit $4600 in a week, I would have to work non stop for over 20 hours a day..would be a little risky working that much . You must be in New York market with those hundreds of dollars in tolls. Plus the rates are higher there, so much easier to hit those numbers)) still, amazing week brotha, keep it up😊


Can't believe this defeated attitude~!








I've included this marked pic with the $/hrs from your 4000 post and the $/hrs from this post, (y=you, m=me, u=Uber, l=Lyft) and they're not too far apart~

I'm in the Connecticut market, we usually get $6.12 for going into manhattan and cuz we can't pickup there and $15 to go home(bout 25-35miles to CT usually) Is mostly why the tolls high. Not a great deal but happy to have it over pure dead miles.

I think you got a chance~ but if you really want an excuse you can rest easy knowing I drive xl/eats and xl/lux so kinda easier life there~

But I'll prolly never have a 5k week if you (or someone else?) doesn't make me feel like I must~!


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> You posted your name


And his pic, OG Lyft with the green background.


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

Shynrix said:


> Buddy, I am trying to understand what you're talking about and really struggling.
> 
> There's 92hrs of Uber and 71 hrs of Lyft on there. Even if you combined those as if I wasn't online at the same time it would be 4500/163 which is $27/hr and that's too low. If you were counting just Uber hours it would be 4500/92=$49? That's too high. And is that 1700&54 figure supposed to be your earnings? Is that where the $36/hr comes in?
> 
> Help me help you help us all~


Because tolls aren't earned money. Unless you're saying you can take toll routes without paying the tolls and get the companies to pay you the expected tolls anyways. If so that would be a much more popular thread.


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

And $3750 is a badass week.


----------



## Shynrix (Aug 15, 2014)

somedriverguy said:


> Because tolls aren't earned money. Unless you're saying you can take toll routes without paying the tolls and get the companies to pay you the expected tolls anyways. If so that would be a much more popular thread.


This is indeed a valid point. You don't actually.need to return from NY paying the toll. From Manhattan it's sensible, from Brooklyn it's long out of the way and not worth it.
But it shouldn't be counted, the 126 tolls I have for Uber and 184 from Lyft should be subtracted and its a much more reasonable 4200ish cman~ you can do it~~


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

SHalester said:


> ....are you still living in your parents' basement?


Apparently, his mom still helps him wipe. Did no one else notice post 22? Go back and read that very carefully 😉


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

Shynrix said:


> Can't believe this defeated attitude~!
> View attachment 597484
> 
> I've included this marked pic with the $/hrs from your 4000 post and the $/hrs from this post, (y=you, m=me, u=Uber, l=Lyft) and they're not too far apart~
> ...


I drive a 2010 toyota prius, so no xl eats, xl/lux for me 😅. You have a little unfair advantage I'd say with those higher rates, plus the rates in your area may be higher as well in general? I wonder if you calculated all your rides at san francisco uber x base rates, what your weekly total would be? The only post I have seen that have shown $4k+ for the week were those who were doing xl/lux etc. But please, someone prove me wrong? 😅 The rates in SF are 68 cents per miles, 29 cents per minute. Both uber and lyft pay about the same in SF. Look at the break down below comparing x to xl to lux rates, its night and day. In order for me hit me to hit your $4600, I'd have to average about $650 a day, even subtracting your $300 in tolls, would still be $600 a day, divided by $30/hr avg in sf, which means I would have to work about 20 hours a day. Operating on 4 hours of sleep a day is challenging 😅. Im in Los Angeles right now where the rates are 60 cents per mile and 21 cents per minute, probably couldnt hit those numbers here. Maybe starting next week when im back in San Francisco ill take you up on your challenge?


----------



## BallinBruha (Dec 11, 2020)

cman5555 said:


> I drive a 2010 toyota prius, so no xl eats, xl/lux for me 😅. You have a little unfair advantage I'd say with those higher rates, plus the rates in your area may be higher as well in general? I wonder if you calculated all your rides at san francisco uber x base rates, what your weekly total would be? The only post I have seen that have shown $4k+ for the week were those who were doing xl/lux etc. But please, someone prove me wrong? 😅 The rates in SF are 68 cents per miles, 29 cents per minute. Both uber and lyft pay about the same in SF. Look at the break down below comparing x to xl to lux rates, its night and day. In order for me hit me to hit your $4600, I'd have to average about $650 a day, even subtracting your $300 in tolls, would still be $600 a day, divided by $30/hr avg in sf, which means I would have to work about 20 hours a day. Operating on 4 hours of sleep a day is challenging 😅. Im in Los Angeles right now where the rates are 60 cents per mile and 21 cents per minute, probably couldnt hit those numbers here. Maybe starting next week when im back in San Francisco ill take you up on your challenge?


Do you live in your car ? Serious question. How old are you ?


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

BallinBruha said:


> Do you live in your car ? Serious question. How old are you ?


Yes, I sleep in my car, but only when driving in San Francisco. I got a house up near Redding CA, but its not lucrative enough to work there anymore since they took the multiplier away. I plan to only work in SF a couple weeks or month at a time then take a break. Im 33 years old


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

SHalester said:


> what would you know about a 'wife', puppy?
> 
> Please read the thread so you can keep up and not directly embarrass yourself, kay?
> 
> Show us you are big dog with your earnings. We all await.


😲....


----------



## Shynrix (Aug 15, 2014)

cman5555 said:


> I drive a 2010 toyota prius, so no xl eats, xl/lux for me 😅. You have a little unfair advantage I'd say with those higher rates, plus the rates in your area may be higher as well in general? I wonder if you calculated all your rides at san francisco uber x base rates, what your weekly total would be? The only post I have seen that have shown $4k+ for the week were those who were doing xl/lux etc. But please, someone prove me wrong? 😅 The rates in SF are 68 cents per miles, 29 cents per minute. Both uber and lyft pay about the same in SF. Look at the break down below comparing x to xl to lux rates, its night and day. In order for me hit me to hit your $4600, I'd have to average about $650 a day, even subtracting your $300 in tolls, would still be $600 a day, divided by $30/hr avg in sf, which means I would have to work about 20 hours a day. Operating on 4 hours of sleep a day is challenging 😅. Im in Los Angeles right now where the rates are 60 cents per mile and 21 cents per minute, probably couldnt hit those numbers here. Maybe starting next week when im back in San Francisco ill take you up on your challenge?


Sure man~ I'm not saying im better at this job than you~ I'm just tryna get the higher score, even if we playing similar but different games 🤪😁

I respect you almost definitely have to drive more miles to make the same $

You make it work tho~ 

Fun(not really fun) fact: I'm 34 and I grew up in a town in Connecticut called Redding


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Shynrix said:


> Sure man~ I'm not saying im better at this job than you~ I'm just tryna get the higher score, even if we playing similar but different games 🤪😁
> 
> I respect you almost definitely have to drive more miles to make the same $
> 
> ...


There was a really good song
Sitting on the dock of the bay
Performed by the late great
OTIS REDDING
Coincidence? I think not!!!


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

Shynrix said:


> View attachment 597214
> View attachment 597302
> 
> 
> Best week~ thx covid~


Your move buddy))


----------



## Shynrix (Aug 15, 2014)

Hot damn dude, how did you even do that those numbers are insane! In like 20 less hours? On x?


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

Shynrix said:


> Hot damn dude, how did you even do that those numbers are insane! In like 20 less hours? On x?


Just hustling brotha, it was more like 85 hours for the week. Not a bad week though, good incentives. Wanna try to top it? 😉


----------



## Shynrix (Aug 15, 2014)

First of all~ ffffff you "not a bad week though"
That is the best week anyone on these forums will likely ever see, maybe the best ever? Idk with those new York guys.

Honestly you beat me too hard? My best week was with alarm set on 6 hrs daily and I may or may not have worked Saturday 1pm til Monday 1 am with a 5-10 min nap Sunday morning. For legal reasons it can't be disclosed. If you beat me by like $100 with similar hours or cranked out more hours but beat me by a couple hundred I would see if I was up to the challenge of maybe grinding a little smarter. But you trashed me by like $845, and did it in what looks like 70% of the time.

_takes off homemade crown_ this belongs to you now. you are no longer an Uber driver, you are THE über Driver

Now for some extra excuses:
-Works slowed down a bit in my market, no longer are Fri-sun $700/16hrs each day
-I'm finally making efforts to get back in shape so I must focus on that for the next couple months. Was muy gordo.
-And lastly Uber has significantly reduced their weekday and weekend incentives from their highs of around $250/ea.

If I was to take a shot at your very skillfully made and majestic crown it would be sometime after the end of October and really if the market here improves. Otherwise you did it, champ. And on uberx no less. Prolly makin everyone reading this thread who owns a suburban question their decisions.


Out of curiosity what were incentives this week?


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

Shynrix said:


> First of all~ ffffff you "not a bad week though"
> That is the best week anyone on these forums will likely ever see, maybe the best ever? Idk with those new York guys.
> 
> Honestly you beat me too hard? My best week was with alarm set on 6 hrs daily and I may or may not have worked Saturday 1pm til Monday 1 am with a 5-10 min nap Sunday morning. For legal reasons it can't be disclosed. If you beat me by like $100 with similar hours or cranked out more hours but beat me by a couple hundred I would see if I was up to the challenge of maybe grinding a little smarter. But you trashed me by like $845, and did it in what looks like 70% of the time.
> ...


Thanks for the homemade crown😅 $655 for 100 rides Monday to Thursday, $880 for 90 rides Friday to Sunday. Was gone for a month on vacation so Uber wanted to give me a nice incentive to get back on the road)) probably wont ever see a promotion like that again. Good luck on the new workout schedule and on uber))


----------



## Shynrix (Aug 15, 2014)

Wow that's amazing, and haha you're welcome you deserve it. Thank you & good luck to you as well, glad to hear you're beyond absolutely crushing it. Warms my toxic heart to see it cost Uber $1500 for you to do so well 😁 deactivated me for 24hrs a couple Saturdays back because I didn't look enough like me in my photo so I am still extra bitter.

Hopefully be back to battle you in October...maybe cheat and get my NYC tlc license finally😈😈


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

Shynrix said:


> Wow that's amazing, and haha you're welcome you deserve it. Thank you & good luck to you as well, glad to hear you're beyond absolutely crushing it. Warms my toxic heart to see it cost Uber $1500 for you to do so well 😁 deactivated me for 24hrs a couple Saturdays back because I didn't look enough like me in my photo so I am still extra bitter.
> 
> Hopefully be back to battle you in October...maybe cheat and get my NYC tlc license finally😈😈


Ha thanks, but getting deactived on a Saturday is brutal... especially if you were in the middle of a promotion. Looking forward to you beating my numbers, will be watching out for your post😉


----------

